# Early days of Your sharkin.



## Redfishr

How about some pics of YOUR early days of all you shark fishing guys and girls. 
Gun doc should have a few for sure.
Here's one of me with a big Lemon I caught on west beach in galveston in 1978, I was 18 at the time and fresh out of high school.
He ate a half of a Jackfish, and was 9 ft 2 in long.
Got him on a 12/0 and 80 lb class hornell rod.
BACK IN THE DAY..............


----------



## Redfishr

*1989 Spinner shark*

A little closer to now. A big spinner I got in 1989.


----------



## Redfishr

*Big Rays*

Here's two of the biggest Rays I've ever got off the beach.
Almost 16 years apart.
These monsters will ware you out especially at 45.
I think I fought both for well over an hour.


----------



## gundoctor

Redfishr said:


> How about some pics of YOUR early days of all you shark fishing guys and girls.
> Gun doc should have a few for sure..............


A camera wasn't something I carried back in the day.
I regret that now.


----------



## chapel

those are really cool pictures! It looks like you had these giants figured out at a pretty early age.


----------



## SurfRunner

Hey redfishr! Are you Ray? Skips nephew? I fished with you at the Flagship in the 80's. Ya'll called me Andy. I caught a 6 ft. tiger and about 2 weeks later, you caught a tarpon.

Here is a big stingray I caught that I estimate at 250 lbs.


----------



## Redfishr

SurfRunner said:


> Hey redfishr! Are you Ray? Skips nephew? I fished with you at the Flagship in the 80's. Ya'll called me Andy. I caught a 6 ft. tiger and about 2 weeks later, you caught a tarpon.
> 
> Here is a big stingray I caught that I estimate at 250 lbs.


Wow, a blast from the past. Thats me
Andy, I remember you well, and that monster tarpon I got off the Flagship..He was 6 ft 8 in.
Especialy now that I see those bumble bee grips on that surf rod. You always built the most unique surf rods. Making those grips was half the work.
That is a stinkin monster stingray you got there. I remember hearing about that tiger you caught, wish I could have seen it. They are especially rare off Galveston beaches and piers. I had only seen two caught in all my yrs of fishing on the piers and beach. One Jim Alsobrook caught in the mid to late 60's , about 300 to 400 lbs off the Flagship. The other Jackie Bertolino caught off 37th street rock groin in about 1976. It was about 250 lbs. 
I hate catchin those big rays off the beach, they wear you down to a frazle.
But when the rod takes off, you fight whats there.
Good to know who you are now Surf Runner. 
Take Care
Redfishr................


----------



## Redfishr

gundoctor said:


> A camera wasn't something I carried back in the day.
> I regret that now.


I wish I had taken a camera more often back then Gundoc.
Especially in the 70's when I was a kid.
I had one every now and then if I could borrow it from my mom.
Usually I was too excited to think of it.
The only reason I got a picture of that big lemon was because I drove back home to get my dad after I caught it, and he brought a camera back with him.
He was a big sharker back in the late 50's and 60's. I had to show him .
I was using one of his old rod and reels. I just re-wrapped them. 12/0's last forever.


----------



## ssmarinaman

wow thse are great pic"s thanks for sharing them..


----------



## bigfost

Like you older guys, I too didn't carry a camera in the old days. I did fish the piers a lot back then and had my mug posted on the bulletin board more than once with some notable catch. I would love to see some of those old pics again.


----------



## Goags

Neat pics, Redfshr. Man, how you've aged! lol


----------



## Sam Hunt

*From the 60`s*

here`s a couple of pics from the 60`s. the bull was from Horace Caldwell pier at Port Aransas . It was early in the morning and raining. A friend had gone in for the night and left his 12/0 with me to watch. there`s something about someone leaving his rod set out for you to watch . I`m sure I am not thr only one who has noticed this !


----------



## Jolly Roger

cool,, thanks for sharing the pics,


----------



## Redfishr

Goags said:


> Neat pics, Redfshr. Man, how you've aged! lol


Thats better than the alternative, but no Grey yet.


----------



## Redfishr

*Big T*

Since we're not having much participation, I'll put in another of me. But this aint a shark of course, but unlike the lemon, this ain't the biggest tarpon I've caught off of a fixed structure or beach.

Surf Runner:
Here's that big tarpon I got off the flagship in 1988.


----------



## SurfRunner

Redfishr,

I remember that fish. I also remember you catching a handful of tarpon from the beach on cast baits near the water tower. A couple of years ago, I mentioned something about you doingthat on this forum.

I have never met anyone who has caught the fish you have around Galveston from the beach or piers. You were always the one who caught that one or two fish when no one else did on a slow day.

Here's an old one of me. I was 10 years old. San Luis Pass when it was still undeveloped. 1971. I'm the kid on the left. That jack was steadily walking towards the surf. My dad had to put his hand in front of the rod to keep it from dragging me in.LOL!


----------



## gundoctor

Pappy said:


> A friend had gone in for the night and left his 12/0 with me to watch. there`s something about someone leaving his rod set out for you to watch . I`m sure I am not thr only one who has noticed this !


Thats as close as it gets to a guaranteed run LOL.


----------



## Redfishr

Good oldie Andy...


----------



## SurfRunner

Ray,

I am still fishing with those same rods. I remember everyone told me the grips would fall apart, but they never did, and those rods have been fished a lot. I am still using one of the Newells, and the big ray destroyed my other one.LOL!

Anyway, another pic, but not too old. Only about 4 years old. One of three ling I caught from the Surfside Jetty that day. This is the biggest that measured 56" and weighed about 70 lbs.

I have caught my odd shark but not my monster (8' or over). But, then again, I really haven't put in the time and effort it takes to catch one.


----------



## SurfRunner

Pappy, Those are classic pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Redfishr

What a monster ling for a fixed structure catch.
Good pic and great fish........................................R.R.......


----------



## Redfishr

*1960's Sharkin*

Here's a picture of my DAD fighting a pretty good Lemon shark.
Note the chain in its mouth used for a leader.
My dad said they tried all kind of stuff back then.
He said the chain leader drops were a mistake, because once the shark bit down on the chain, you couldn't set the hook good if at all.
Caught on South Jetty.
He said back then you could easily walk out on the south jetties with gear with no problem . He said they were evenly stacked rocks then.
He also said that was the best place to catch big sharks. Most runs per night there on average.


----------



## Redfishr

*1960's sharkin in Galveston*

Here are some pics of my Uncle Skip Legge
Some of you may know him as Capt. Skip from fishing with surf rods on the flagship, through the 80's and early 90's.
Looks like you weren't squat if you didn't have one of those hats.


----------



## Redfishr

*Sharkin on the Pleasure Pier*

The Pleasure pier is what everybody called the Flagship back in the day.
It was the name back in the 60s because of the amusments that went on there. This photo is late 60's.
This is the gang my dad and uncle skip fished with back in the 60' and the equipment they used. I know all of you have seen 12, 14, and 16/0 reels. But seldom have there been a guantlant (sp?) of them as on the Pleasure pier every friday and sat night back then.
Some of you may know Sammy Alsobrook. He is the kid in the middle.
His dad Jim Alsobrook far left in the cacky's(sp).
My dad took the pic so he's not in it,but Uncle Skip is far right.
I recognize all the faces but the names elude me for now.
But they do take me back to the day.
Hope ya'll enjoyed them.
R.R..........


----------



## Redfishr

*Couple More*

My dad on the Left on south Jetty.
Big Lemon and Bull on right at Flagship,(Pleasure Pier)


----------



## Redfishr

*Sharkers Logo in 60's*

Here's was the Galveston Sharkers Logo back then.


----------



## SurfRunner

Great pics Ray! I heard Big Jim passed a couple of years ago. He will be missed. Tell Skip I said Hi. I heard Mike Plowman won the lottery. 

I never quit fishing. Just expanded a little.

I know there were a whole slew of Legge's that shark fished. One (Mark or Mike?) offered to take me in his boat onced and I passed it up. Should have never done that.

I will respond to your PM Tommorow or Monday when I have little more time.


----------



## Redfishr

Just so everyone knows , I dont condoan (sp?) the sinceless killing of sharks , tarpon or such. 
It was the way things were done back in day. I haven't done such things in many ,many yrs.
With age comes wisdom. 
I know some people dont like to see fish hanging and going to waste.
I appologise if these photos offended anyone.


----------



## Big Boy

Hey guys all of those pictures were great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sea-Slug

*Awesome Pics*

Those are some awesome pics. It sure doesn't offend me, just the way it was back then. I really like the pic of all the big rigs on the pier rail. You don't see that anymore. And congrats on the Tarpon off of the Flagship! Awesome!


----------



## Public Enemy

Those are some really Great Pics Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## CypressTexas

Great pics Redfishr.....keep em coming


----------



## LongRodMaster

Man those are great Pics. I think the Last time I fished the Flagship was right before Jim passed away. He was a great guy and one hell of a fisherman. He always had a smile and a cigar. I could talk to him for hours about the fish they cought back in the old days. 

P.S.I do not take offence to the pics that is just the way it was back then.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Redfishr said:


> Just so everyone knows , I dont condoan (sp?) the sinceless killing of sharks , tarpon or such.
> It was the way things were done back in day. I haven't done such things in many ,many yrs.
> With age comes wisdom.
> I know some people dont like to see fish hanging and going to waste.
> I appologise if these photos offended anyone.


I think we'll forgive you Ray! Those were some awsome... and different times. I've got some pic's somewhere, I guess now I'll have to go look. Really enjoyed them.
Thanks, Monte


----------



## Redfishr

*Huge Lemon Shark*

This about 1967 and here is my Uncle Skip with a monster Lemon shark.
He said it was over 11 ft long.
I would bet it would have been a state record back then.
I know lenth isn't every thing but in 78 the state record was 9 ft 2 in.
It sure has a big head.
They tried to revive it in a big tank at an amusement park on east beach, it didnt make it.
He still has the Jaws to this day.


----------



## Fish-a-mon

Why can't I see the pictures?


----------



## justletmein

Fish-a-mon said:


> Why can't I see the pictures?


Because after 8 months they've been purged. This thread is old, but would be nice of those with the pics would re-post.


----------



## Redfishr

It was alot of scanning and I lost all the photos in the last computer.
sorry.............


----------



## shadslinger

D... I really wanted to see those.


----------



## boo

Yes me too! I WANNA SEE. LOL


----------



## boo

Can someone post up the pics?


----------



## vinsp

yea i love the old pics please repost for the new guys 
Thanks Scott


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

repost the pics! i want to see these monsters


----------



## lunkerbrad

i ow a lot to you guys on the flag back in the day i got my teeth cut there with ray and the locals they gave me **** with my 12ft alpha spinning rods and 5 piece silstar **** .
but i got to help in a few big fish landings.mostly 300 lb bull sharks .learnd how to rig big baits . build big shark leaders thanks for pulling those out ray . the tarpon looks like one i jump last year off the flag .very nice old school pics .you are the stud .along with old big Jim .


----------



## big john o

My computer wont let me view a single picture on this thread


----------



## JD761

I don't think it's your computer, looks like the pics were deleted.


----------



## gunrunnerbob

*Old Time Sharks*

CHECK OUT bobhallpier.com for old pier sharks 14 ft hammerhead!!!


----------



## Fishdaze

I'm sure the deletions happened when Mont changed servers. The same thing happened on the Boat pic thread I started a while back and lot's of pics were lost.

I'd like to see some of those old pics to, so please re-postem guys.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Pics*

Would someone tell me what i need to do to get the pics to come up.

thanks
Paul


----------

